# Better Thumbs control



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I seem to remember a hack from many years ago where you could have better control of the thumbs. Instead of giving a thumbs up/down to an entire program you could do so for specific actors, directors, genre, etc. I'd love to see this again.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Sounds like you're talking about 'Teach TiVo', which was in the backdoors back in 2.0. I doubt we'd ever see that on the TiVo again, but it would be nice as a web-based system. A web UI would allow for better presentation of all the data. Even if TiVo exposed the data in XML, 3rd parties could write tools for it.


----------

